# Sean Combs, Owner of the KNICKS?



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"Did you hear P.Diddy on Howard Stern yesterday? Hilarious. Diddy said that he’s been trying to put together a group to buy the Knicks but that no one currently with the organization will speak with him about it. Puff says one of the first things he’d do as owner would be to get Yao Ming. Can someone make this happen please? Diddy would be great running a team. Imagine him on the phone with other owners, ripping guys like Donald Sterling a new one when they don’t want to cooperate with trade offers … "

http://www.foxsports.com/content/view?contentId=1540570


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Haha, P. Diddy owning the Knicks would be sweet.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

lol, yeah that would be sweet, they were talking about this on PTI


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

I think it'd be great to see PDiddy as the owner of the Knicks. He'd actually do something with that team and put them back at the top of the East.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

coming soon: new york knicks - the remix album


----------



## drewson (May 19, 2003)

He should sample Yao Ming and sign some random chinese guy at center.


----------



## Chez (Jan 8, 2003)

*damn*

that would be some hot ish.....im down for it, make it happen puff


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

I guess there would be a new bad boy era


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>irishfury</b>!
> I guess there would be a new bad boy era


Haha. Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Harlem World. 

New.............. York... come out and playyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

You know we had to do a remix right. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I heard the chant has gone from Fire Layden, to Fire Satan. I dont think he wld become as involved as Cuban... but definetly nice to see a change.

Jay Z gonna buy the Bucks next year, any venture P Diddy goes into Jay Z follows.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

That would be funny. All he needs is a few of the monsters from Space Jam, so that he can steal the abilities of other NBA players like he samples his music.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

MSG vendors will now serve cristal.

The Knicks dancers will be personally selcted by Diddy from the best of the hip-hop video girls.

He will be the first owner to perform at halftime, albeit sampling other teams' halftime routines.

"Ladies and gentleman, the man who owns Bad Boy, but also a bad team! P. Diddy!"

"Mommy, uhh, yeah, season tickets now 25% off, uh-huh."


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

I don't know if he knows anything about talent, but they'll have the best lloking dance team ever.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

That would be interesting as hell to watch, but how is he planning on getting Yao Ming? He's as close to untouchable as they get.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

How about Diddy pulls a Real Madrid, $43 million for his rights, let alone his contract?

Godzilla and Yao in NY!!!


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

"The first thing he wants to do is get Yao Ming"

I tihnk that shows you right there that he has no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Well, he's on a rookie contract, right? And why would he be so stuck on Houston when NY is a metro area like Beijing and it has lots of Asian people and Chinatown. Maybe.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

That means he will be a restricted free agent and Houston will lock him up. The only time you will ever see Yao Ming out of a Houston uniform is if he is 35 or somehwere around there and way past his prime.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

did any of you see Combs pleading to Layden on Friday night's espn show?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Knicks jerseys would be made in sweat shops by P. Diddy's clothing line which would save Diddy some money.

Pregames could have up and coming Bad Boy artist preforming... Half time could have a concert with Bad Boy artists.... 

Lots of promotions Diddy could do owning a pro sports team. Music being played during the game could be from his record lable. BadBoy logos could be everywhere....


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

From a marketing stand point, P Diddy would be a terrific owner for Knicks. International recognition and reputation has been down lately, but with P Diddy on the helm, Knicks should recover some.


And anyone know if Yao Ming IS a restricted-Free agent?

And what about Amare Stoudamire?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

LOL, another satire. At least the first line.

Was it to Layden? I thought it was to an owner. Layden would be OUT.

But wouldn't he need a lot of cap space? And Houston wouldn't (plus it too is a very big city)? Hmm, the NY salary isn't an easy one to get way under cap level.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Da Band would be his starting line up.
PG-Fred
SG-Chopper
SF-Babs
PF-Dylan
C-Ness
Util-Sara


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

Shyne as the Trainer - Just shoots at there feet


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Was it to Layden? I thought it was to an owner. Layden would be OUT.


you are correct. my bad.


----------

